# Fiat 411R



## adrianus (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## adrianus (Dec 3, 2017)

Looking for a owners manual for this tractor and a place to buy parts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Adrianus,

Check the internet and also ebay for an owners/operators manual. Fiat owns New Holland, so there may be a connection for Fiat parts at your local New Holland dealership?? Check it out.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

G'day Adrianus
What a beauty and good enough to go into the "Tractor of the Month" competition


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Bet that old girl still out work some of todays newer models...NICE.


----------



## moldovan gigi (Jan 5, 2018)

un model simplu si rezistent


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

moldovan gigi said:


> un model simplu si rezistent


Even people from Romania know............
a simple and durable model


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Try here, Fiat 411 was sold in US as Cockshutt and Oliver:http://cockshutttractorparts.com/


----------

